# COUNTING LEVELS Injections 64483-34484



## Yoli (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi List,
Just need confirmation on how to count levels for Transforaminal EPI injections. In the 2 Examples below, would the following be the correct Levels ? (According to NASS "coding senarios for comprehensive spine care") They give similar examples.

Example # 1: Physician performed a right transforaminal epidural injection on the.... L3,L4 
Total Levels Billed: *One Level*
L3-L4 Modifier -Rt Unit 1

Example # 2: Physician performed left transforaminal epidural injections on ....L3,L4,L5.
Total Levels Billed: *Two Levels*
L3-L4 Modifier -Lt Unit 1
L4-L5 Modifier -Lt Unit 1

Thanking you in advance,
Yoli Snyder CPC, MCS-P, CCP
Reno Orthopaedic Clinic and Surgery Center
Reno, NV


----------



## jdemar (Feb 5, 2010)

There is an add on code for each additional level:  64483-LT, 64484-LT.


----------



## Yoli (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry, on the SUBJECT line, I meant to type 64484 for the add'l level.
My question is regarding counting the levels.
TIA
Yoli


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 8, 2010)

Yoli said:


> Hi List,
> Just need confirmation on how to count levels for Transforaminal EPI injections. In the 2 Examples below, would the following be the correct Levels ? (According to NASS "coding senarios for comprehensive spine care") They give similar examples.
> 
> Example # 1: Physician performed a right transforaminal epidural injection on the.... L3,L4
> ...



Example one: L3-L4 *64483*
Example two: L3-L4 *64483 * L4-L5 *64484*

The transforaminal injections (64479-64484) may be reported, both, per level and per side.


----------



## Yoli (Mar 1, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> Example one: L3-L4 *64483*
> Example two: L3-L4 *64483 * L4-L5 *64484*
> 
> The transforaminal injections (64479-64484) may be reported, both, per level and per side.



Rebecca,
Thank you, that's what I wanted to have confirmed. that 
L3-L4= One Level 64483
L3-L4 and L4-L5= Two Levels 64483 1st level + 64484 add'l level


Yoli


----------

